# Krill Oil-Anyone had any problems



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I found this article that states the following...

Studies have shown that Krill oil is very effective and safe. However, you should use caution when adding any supplement to your diet if you are taking any sort of medication or if you have a health issue. For example, if you are taking thyroid medication, speak to your doctor before starting to take Krill oil supplements as Krill oil can affect how well your medication works. It is also a good idea to check with your doctor before starting to take Krill oil supplements if you have had allergic reactions when eating shell fish or seafood in the past.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No experience here.


----------

